
Show HN: I made a widget to share Updates/Roadmap/Bugs and Webchat/Calendly - drmauij
https://producthero.app
======
drmauij
As a user of different saas products myself I cannot helped to notice that all
the "user engagement" infos (product updates, product roadmap, bugs tracking
system, webchat box, demo/appointment box) are often scattered around and
almost never in-app.

So I thought to make an in-app Widget to integrates all this stuff in a single
place: ProductHero.

From within the widget it is basically possible to:

\--> publish in-app product Updates and News

\--> share product Roadmap, collect upvotes and comments, new feature requests
and feedback from users

\--> collect and track down Bugs and Errors

\--> publish Tips&Tricks/Tutorial about the product itself

\--> integrate existing Webchat tools and Calendly

It's actually available as in-app Widget or public standalone page. It comes
with a Bootstrap-like UI with both light and dark themes. It supports
markdown, emojis and images/video upload.

Thoughts?

